# Twin's heart beats, one is slower than the other? Is this normal?



## wannabeprego

Hi multiple moms,

I was wondering if you girls noticed differences in your twin's heart beat rates?:shrug: One of my twins always has a higher heart beat that ranges anywhere from 150 to 170 and the other twin is slower and it's heart beat ranges from 125 to 135. Is this normal? Did anyone else have this and end up with one boy and one girl? I have heard that girls heart beats tend to be faster than boys. I also read that after 12 weeks of pregnancy the normal range for the baby's heart beats can range from 120 to 160 and average at 140, so I keep telling myself that their heart beat variations are normal and I am trying not to worry myself. Any advice or thoughts on this would be very much appreciated!!:thumbup:


----------



## Babyduo

The heartbeats are within normal range and honestly you can't tell gender by the rate. Their rates will also be different based on what they are doing, a baby at rest will have a lower heart best than one moving.


----------



## wannabeprego

Babyduo said:


> The heartbeats are within normal range and honestly you can't tell gender by the rate. Their rates will also be different based on what they are doing, a baby at rest will have a lower heart best than one moving.

Thanks for the info and advice hun. :flower: I am just being a little paranoid right now. My nurse that did my ultrasound yesterday said everything looked great so I don't have any cause to worry in reality, but I have been kind of a worry wort the last few days. I just have a tendency to over think and over analyze things. Uggghhh....:blush::wacko:


----------



## BellaDonna818

All three of my girls pretty much always had different heart rates, especially in the beginning. As I got further along, there was more consistency in the heart rates. But, you're definitely in the normal range and have absolutely nothing to worry about. Lots of luck to you!


----------



## jackie2012

same here mine always had different heart rates. my girl was the more active one and as soon as anything pressed against my tummy she would dance around and hers was always higher than my boys who was so laid back and never really went crazy kicking too often but when he did his would go up to the same as hers.


----------



## drsquid

until my nst's i never paid any attention to the heart rates at all.. as long as they are in normal range they mean nothing. only reason i pay attention at nst is cause if i can get em moving and jumping up.. then i can go home sooner =)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice and for sharing your experiences with me girls!!!:hugs: You ladies helped put my mind at ease and I realize that this is indeed normal. I am glad that I am not the only one that experienced this.:flower:


----------



## amjon

Mine have been the same at some U/S and different at others. At the last one (18 weeks) they were 152 and 161, so a bit different. It will change depending on how much they move.


----------



## wannabeprego

amjon said:


> Mine have been the same at some U/S and different at others. At the last one (18 weeks) they were 152 and 161, so a bit different. It will change depending on how much they move.

Thanks for sharing your story hun!! :thumbup: Do you know the genders of your babies yet? :flower:


----------



## amjon

wannabeprego said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> Mine have been the same at some U/S and different at others. At the last one (18 weeks) they were 152 and 161, so a bit different. It will change depending on how much they move.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story hun!! :thumbup: Do you know the genders of your babies yet? :flower:Click to expand...

Two boys


----------



## arj

My ID twin boys had heart rates always 10 beats apart, tho more like 130 and 140. My moneys on boy girl twins for you!!


----------



## wannabeprego

arj said:


> My ID twin boys had heart rates always 10 beats apart, tho more like 130 and 140. My moneys on boy girl twins for you!!

That is what I have been guessing from the start is one boy and one girl for my twins. :winkwink: I am really excited about finding out the genders. :happydance: I won't know for sure until either my regular OB appointment on 03/11 or my level 2 ultrasound on 03/15/13, which should for sure give me a definate answer. :winkwink: It will be neat to see if our theory about the genders ic correct with the difference in heart rates.


----------



## wannabeprego

amjon said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> Mine have been the same at some U/S and different at others. At the last one (18 weeks) they were 152 and 161, so a bit different. It will change depending on how much they move.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story hun!! :thumbup: Do you know the genders of your babies yet? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Two boysClick to expand...

Congratulations on two for team blue!!!:happydance::happydance::flower: My DH would be so happy if I was having 2 boys!!:haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna mine were pretty high in the beginning and now they are a little slower. I was told they were normal. Yesterday they were 138 and 144. Good luck on finding out the genders!


----------



## Maregracy

Sounds normal to me, you have two different babies. My daughter (non twin) was always high around 160.. My son (non twin) was always around 120s.. These two twins are about the same around 160s. Maybe you have a boy/girl combo ? I am pretty sure the research suggests girl hbs are typically (not always) higher. Who knows :)


----------



## lolomom

I just had my first US this morning where I found out I was having twins, the heart rate for each twin was different. One was 171 and one was 165. The doctor said that is perfectly normal for them to vary and be different between twins. So I'm sure you're fine :)


----------



## Babyduo

Today my identical boys were 124 and 136!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your stories and telling me about your baby's heart beats!! :thumbup:

@lolo, I wonder if you are going to end up with 2 girl twins since the heart rates are higher? You will have to stop by the thread later on and let us know the genders of your twins when you find out. :winkwink:

@Baby, your boy's heart rates are similar to my one twin so I am really thinking the one is a boy and the other is a girl with the higher rate. The majority of the girls stories about their baby's heart beats is supporting my theory so far!! :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

every nst ive had the girl has been lower


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm having boy/girl twins and my girl is always slower.


----------



## wannabeprego

drsquid said:


> every nst ive had the girl has been lower




bluckycharmed said:


> I'm having boy/girl twins and my girl is always slower.

Wow, so you girls are saying the opposite, that your baby girls had lower heart beats than the boys. I am really confused now. LOL.:wacko: Well I do still think that since both my babies have such a big difference in heart rates tht they are opposite genders, but I guess I can't really tell which is which though. LOL. I can't wait until my March appointments so I can find out for sure!! The suspense is killing me. :dohh:


----------



## lolomom

I have two sons already, this third pregnancy was supposed to be our "last" shot for a girl. No fertility aids or assistance so when they did the scan yesterday and saw twins we were absolutely floored (and terrified).....but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the high heart rates mean girls (at least one of them!!!). My sons both were always in the 140 range so maybe there is something to this. I'll definitely keep you posted :)


----------



## drsquid

the main reason i posted it is cause... it unfortunately (along with "skull theory") doesnt mean anything.. both of mine were opposite to the "expected"... oh well.. you can see bits soon enough =)


----------

